#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-26
<jbicha> I don't see the point; for 3.10 the old ones don't exist any more so we're not keeping them around
<jbicha> although maybe they should be added to the gnome-wallpapers package upstream
<darkxst> jbicha, ok just replace them then
<roasted> backport the wallpaper? I guess that means 3.10 won't land by default?
<jbicha> no, and we can't land gnome-themes-standard 3.10 without at least GTK 3.10
<jbicha> the games could be updated to 3.10 but since they need to be updated individually now, it will take someone a while to do it (and there will be a second beta, a RC, and a final build)
<jbicha> many of the smaller utilities also require GTK 3.10 too so not much more can be updated for saucy directly
<roasted> I assume a PPA will exist though?
<darkxst> roasted, yes
<darkxst> currently the core parts of 3.10 are on gnome3-staging
<darkxst> they will be moved to a new gnome3-next ppa when they are ready
<roasted> nice
<jbicha> ricotz: do you know if wayland will be updated to 1.2 in saucy? because cogl needs it, right?
<superdump> how does the ubuntu gnome project manage gnome updates?
<superdump> it seems like ubuntugnome 13.10 will use gnome 3.8
<superdump> but around that time, gnome 3.10 will be released
<superdump> well, 3.10.0 is scheduled for september 25th currently
<superdump> does ubuntu gnome then update the packages using the next gnome release and put them on a ppa? or how do you manage it?
<smartboyhw> superdump, the problem is September 25th is WAY past FeatureFreeze
<superdump> sure, i understand
<smartboyhw> That's why Ubuntu GNOME can't include it
<smartboyhw> It will probably be in 14.04
<smartboyhw> And might appear in a PPA too
<bjsnider> there's always a ppa
<superdump> i see that there is always a ppa, i'm just wondering how long it will take to get 3.10 in some usable form
<superdump> and in saying that, i'm not making any demands
<superdump> just wondering how ubuntu gnome manage it :)
<bjsnider> it's been explained
<superdump> there's an upper bound of 14.04 but it hasn't been suggested how long it may normally take you guys to package up a new release after it's been made - is it closer to 13.10 or closer to 14.04?
<superdump> for example
<bjsnider> right away in the ppa
<superdump> excellent
<bjsnider> stable enough for a release would be 6 more months
<superdump> thanks
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey, for bug 1212408 you added an extra line to the bottom of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/50_ubuntu_sessions.patch
<ubot5> bug 1212408 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm needs to set $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212408
<jbicha> but maybe you could use https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/52_xdg_current_desktop.patch instead?
<jbicha> do we need X-LightDM-DesktopName= and DesktopName= ?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, oh, I didn't notice that patch
<robert_ancell> jbicha, is that patch obsolete now? I guess we need it for GDM
<robert_ancell> I'd prefer to use the 50 patch, since otherwise both patches will try and modify the same file
<jbicha> it's two different files, ubuntu.desktop and ubuntu.session.desktop
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> if I put the change in 52_xdg_current_desktop.patch then both 50_ubuntu_sessions.patch and that would modify ubuntu.desktop
<robert_ancell> Note that LightDM can't read ubuntu.session.desktop
<jbicha> I don't know enough about what's going on to prefer any particular way
<jbicha> but as you know we have lots of patches that tweak app behavior based on XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP so it at least needs to work under lightdm and gdm
<jbicha> I didn't realize 'gnome' wasn't using upstart user sessions yet
<robert_ancell> jbicha, right, as I understand it since gnome-session is not the first process in the session or will not be it has to be set before gnome-session starts
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I'm also unsure what that email was referring to exactly, just wanted to make sure you don't hit that bug without knowing about it
<jbicha> yeah I'm not sure what the risk is either but it looks simple enough to revert if it did cause problems, and we'll probably hit other bugs if Ubuntu GNOME *doesn't* use upstart use sessions
<bjsnider> is it possible to use 100% systemd 0% upstart? or will it be in 3.10 i should clarify
<jbicha> bjsnider: not with Ubuntu, you'll need to use Debian if you want systemd as init
<bjsnider> it's outright impossible?
<darkxst> bjsnider, why do you want to run 100% systemd?
<bjsnider> i'd like to have 100% gnome is the main issue
<bjsnider> especially with wayland and whatnot
<darkxst> the init system has very little impact on gnome
<darkxst> logind is the important bit, and we have that
<bjsnider> even in 3.10
<darkxst> bjsnider, yes even with 3.10
<darkxst> Guest27918, http://pastebin.com/5yBvEEHx
<nm_> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-27
<darkxst> jbicha, hmm ubiquity is completely broken atm when run from within live session?
<jbicha> I haven't tried ubiquity in a few weeks
<jbicha> but I thought 2.5.13 worked
<jbicha> as a random guess, maybe the Ubuntu One integration causes problems? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<jbicha> anyway as long as Ubuntu GNOME doesn't include the Ubuntu One frontend, it shouldn't be part of the install process
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh it works with --no-sso option
<ubuntuprestient> hi
<ubuntuprestient> how can i install priestent ubuntu on usb?
<ubuntuprestient> i tried method given on ubuntu website but it only creates live usb not prestent usb
<ubuntuprestient> ?
<ubuntuprestient> can anyone help me?
<darkxst> jbicha, did you see the mutter patch i pasted earlier?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-28
<checoimg> ubuntuprestient : That's because the ISO file has a Live CD installation. And you get that copied on the USB you need to run the Live CD and make a normal installation on the USB you to use for persistent .
<checoimg> afk
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:04:41)
<darkxst> jbicha, hi
<darkxst> can you upload the new plymouth theme
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/saucy/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/new_plymouth/+merge/182524
<jbicha> darkxst: yes but it won't be until later today
<darkxst> np, thanks
<Guest91012> If I want gnome 3.8 in Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 can I just add the gnome-team ppa thingy?
<Guest91012> ok, it seems you can
<Anonynimity> heylo.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello!
<Anonynimity> I have to go make me some breakfast... I will be right back SonikkuAmerica.
<SonikkuAmerica> So, to get 3.8 for 13.04, add ppa:gnome3-team/ppa to the software sources using your preferred method.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops, ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Anonynimity> I'm back SonikkuAmerica...
<Anonynimity> I added the ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 and gnome3-team/gnome3-staging. I did an apt-get update and a dist-upgrade.
<Anonynimity> after I did that is when my gdm broke.
<Anonynimity> after I purged both ppa's, my gdm was back.
<Anonynimity> Festar du så festür jag
<bjsnider> why did he use staging
<checoimg> Hi guys I made a upgrade form the command line and got this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6038307/
<checoimg> something that a program may cause boot problems, I think
<checoimg> that worries me
<darkxst> checoimg, what is FlexNet?
<checoimg> I really don't know what is it.
<darkxst> http://blug.brown.edu/pipermail/blug-discuss/2012-December/000609.html
<darkxst> seems to be windows DRM rubbish
<darkxst> ?
<checoimg> Maybe it got there through Wine  ?
<checoimg> I don't know what the heck it is.
<checoimg> What is DRM  ?
<darkxst> Digital Rights Management
<darkxst> Have you installed any commercial software ?
<darkxst> although I wouldnt have thought windows could access MBR
<darkxst> err wine
<checoimg> Yes
<checoimg> Chessbase and Fritz
<checoimg> I mean Deep Fritz
<checoimg> I will uninstall those and see if that fixes it.
<darkxst> it will probably leave it there
<darkxst> see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<checoimg> Well I did uninstall it right away since I don't really need it at a near future.
<checoimg> I did update-grub and the error didn't appear
<checoimg> You think I should do this guide ?
<darkxst> no, don't do it if the error is gone!
<checoimg> Ok I thought so. Thank you very much for your attention. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-29
<SonikkuAmerica> Interestingly enough, there is a workaround for our "Install alongside" bug: using YUMI to deploy a live USB.
<SonikkuAmerica> (UUI doesn't work though.)
<Nikon> hello
<jbicha> so this Ubuntu One page in the installer
<jbicha> it's a nice feature but
<jbicha> 1. Ubuntu GNOME includes the U1 libraries but not the file sync app
<jbicha> and because of Qt it's a significant amount of space to install ubuntuone-control-panel-qt (apt says 29 MB packages, 109 MB installed)
<jbicha> 2. it's not working here, I'm not sure if that's because USC and so on haven't been updated for it or whether it needs more UOA stuff
<jbicha> 2b. no one cares yet to write the U1>GOA pieces
<jbicha> 3. I have several online accounts I'd like to set up during the install, it feels a bit weird to only have U1 as an option
<jbicha> darkxst: Shift+Super+Space doesn't switch keyboard layout in Unity with your gsd38
<jbicha> I can't figure out where Unity would be looking at the wrong place
<jbicha> maybe this is it...
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit?id=1709b
<darkxst> jbicha, hi
<darkxst> jbicha, yes looks like it would be, I can revert the commit for unity only
<darkxst> but at some point ubuntu really need to just fork g-s-d/g-c-c
<darkxst> there will be another round if issues with 3.10, like the display stuff being moved into mutter
<jbicha> well for that commit,
<jbicha> Unity could do what gnome-shell does but not today ;)
<darkxst> Unity hasnt implemented a single feature that has been moved out of g-s-d!
<darkxst> btw I think we should just disable the u1 screen in installer
<jbicha> if you want to make that commit conditional, you can use https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<jbicha> I still have some more cleanup to do to make sure we haven't dropped anything that's been added to saucy over the last few months
<darkxst> my package should be in sync upto 3.6.4-0ubuntu16
<jbicha> well it was missing the changelog entries at least
<darkxst> right, I think I just cherry-picked the bits that were still relevant
<jbicha> I pushed rev. 411, my revert patch isn't working though
<darkxst> I will look into it after diiner
<darkxst> jbicha: "    - Note that power management was intentionally broken. Specific
<darkxst>       examples include autosuspend, suspend on lid close, and "media keys"
<darkxst>       such as brightness control.
<darkxst>     - Theming is broken in Unity"
<darkxst> all the above are fixed
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks, pushed again
<jbicha> and good night
<darkxst> good night
<zerfzef874189> hello, I checked the FAQ but I didn't find my question. Is Ubuntu Gnome just Ubuntu with Gnome 3 PPA enabled ( https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 )or is something more ?
<jbicha> darkxst: the GNOME Shell ubiquity installer looks really nice
<darkxst> jbicha, ;)
<darkxst> no 3D support though, until we get proper logind integration
<darkxst> jbicha, oh and there is still a bunch of indicator stuff on the CD
<darkxst> jbicha, do you get the power menu in the installer?
<jbicha> darkxst: yes, I was using VirtualBox on my laptop
<darkxst> strange its not showing up in vmware, but certain it was on my laptop
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-30
<jbicha> darkxst: there isn't that much indicator stuff left, especially not by file size
<micahg> ubuntu-gnome doesn't have goffice/gnumeric seeded, right?
<micahg> no reason why I can't update it?
<u-k-i-t> I have issues with the 13.10 daily iso images. Currently they are failing out and dropping to prompt. Is this being addressed?
<darkxst> u-k-i-t, what do you mean?
<u-k-i-t> Current boots to a red screen with black portion at the top and the drops to init prompt. That is the end of the boot.
<darkxst> so it never even gets to X?
<u-k-i-t> darkxst: No.
<darkxst> logs would be super helpful!
<u-k-i-t> darkxst: OK. I will drop out and reboot to my usb and see what I can report on.
<DriedOrangel> Using Evolution, when I have a long summary for a calendar appointment, the calendar in the panel gets a width spanning my entire screen so that I can no longer see the actual calendar window. Is this a bug? Will it be fixed?
<darkxst> DriedOrangel, that was fixed already, what version you running?
<DriedOrangel> darkxst, ubuntu gnome 13.04 and then I added the gnome-team ppa to get gnome 3.8 something
<darkxst> it should be fixed in 3.8
<darkxst> DriedOrangel, you are talking about the gnome-shell calender widget in the top bar right?
<DriedOrangel> darkxst, exaclty
<DriedOrangel> darkxst, I have edited my gnome-shell.css file but all  I changed was some colors. didn't touch the javascript file
<darkxst> DriedOrangel, does this help https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=cb45a38838eb441d4d3184560263ace5cc79057b
<DriedOrangel> darkxst, hold on
<DriedOrangel> darkxst, Yeah that fixed it. Thanks. I already had one for #calendarEventsArea but that apparently didn't work
<darkxst> DriedOrangel, can you file a bug, and will see it gets fixed for saucy
<DriedOrangel> darkxst, Honestly don't know how to do that. Do I use launchpad or something?
<darkxst> just run 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell' from a terminal
<DriedOrangel> Apport sent me to Launchpad.net. Do I have to sign up?
<darkxst> maybe
<DriedOrangel> brb
<Zoiaguyver> Hmm Gnome 3.9.90 is rather weird, from massive title bars in 3.0, to pretty much none at all in 3.10 lol
<darkxst> Zoiaguyver, most app have moved to the new client side header bars
<Zoiaguyver> yeah, looks really nice
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> system monitor looks a bit odd currently though nothing to do with the header bars
<Zoiaguyver> Yeah, but thats up for some big changes from what was said at Guadec?
<darkxst> Zoiaguyver, I wasnt at Guadec
<Zoiaguyver> I watched the videos, they are up on the gnome site
<darkxst> ha right, if only I had time ;)
<Zoiaguyver> Yeah, know that feeling sometimes :)
<Zoiaguyver> Basically it looks like are trying to move some apps together like System Monitor and Disk Analyzer will become "Usage" or something
<darkxst> well kind of makes since I guess
<darkxst> although much of the stuff in disks requires privileged access
<Zoiaguyver> Yeah I think if they do it right and don't try to stick to much together
<Zoiaguyver> I think its just the analyzer part thats being moved, not the actual partitioning and stuff. Atleast that's the way I understood it.
<darkxst> DriedOrangel, gotta run  now, cc me on the bug report when you are done.
<darkxst> Zoiaguyver, disks doesnt have an analyzer part!
<darkxst> Zoiaguyver, but likewise, I'm out now...
<Zoiaguyver> See ya and take care
<bjsnider> the title bars were massive i think because of the huge whitespace in the cantarell font
<theenduser> hi
<theenduser> do you guys have any clue why the weather extension won't install/work in saucy?
<bjsnider> it should
<bjsnider> theenduser, you've got to install the dependencies
<bjsnider> gnome-weather will pull them in if it's there
<bjsnider> if not, it's libgweather and the typelib file, gir1.2-gweather-3.0
<theenduser> oh thnx bjsnider :)
<theenduser> I'll try
<theenduser> so it's 'typelib' and 'file'?
<theenduser> sorry, what's a typelib file?
<bjsnider> no, the gir1.2 package is the typelib file
<theenduser> oh I see, thnx
<bjsnider> you're talking about the neroth extension right?
<theenduser> it was the gir1.2 package that was missing
<theenduser> lemme see
<theenduser> yeah that one
<theenduser> should I report it?
<bjsnider> no, this came up not long ago and it was fixed in debian
<bjsnider> it will be pulled into saucy at some point i guess
<bjsnider> gnome-weather pulls it in but it's not there because they used icons that aren't free
<bjsnider> the weather icons have a stupid license
<theenduser> bjsnider, cool, thnx
<jbicha> theenduser: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extension-weather is probably easier
<darkxst> new syslinux theme is on today's daily ;)
<c_smith> hey, I'm trying to get empathy to connect to FB Chat, and each time I get an error saying "Facebook needs to be authenticated" even though I've already done that in GOA and UOA
<c_smith> is this a known bug? or am I don't something wrong?
<c_smith> *doing
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-08-31
<darkxst> jbicha, ha finally fixed the crappy gdm -> login transition ;)
<darkxst> oh yay user sessions break XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP :(
<bjsnider> why does it break it?
<bjsnider> what is it set to? here it's gnome
<darkxst> bjsnider, its no longer set withingthe environment that gnome-settings-daemon runs
<darkxst> lightdm was patched, to fix this issue, but obviously not gdm
<jbicha> I've had issues with $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP for a while now in Saucy, some times it wouldn't seem to work right for apps run from a terminal
<jbicha> but it's working fine here now
<jbicha> I think it would be a bit better if we sniffed dbus for whether Shell is running instead of using XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<jbicha> because Flashback is closer to Unity than GNOME Shell in many cases
<darkxst> jbicha, this is a slightly different issue, gnome-session set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<darkxst> so anything run as a upstart user session, won't have it set
<darkxst> by all accounts Flashback is going to be messing no matter what we do!
<darkxst> although perhaps it should just set its desktop session as unity
<darkxst> jbicha, anyway have patched gdm to provide equivalent functionality
<jbicha> yeah we could ping Edubuntu about whether they want to just pretend to be Unity; it might be too late to mess with this cycle
<jbicha> darkxst: syslinux is still the Ubuntu purple with today's daily here
<darkxst> jbicha, no way, you must have yesterdays
<jbicha> I just zsynced, i386 and amd64 both
<jbicha> the plymouth bootloader is the nice new one, but I still get the purple Ubuntu "press any key for accessibility" symbolic screen when booting the iso
<jbicha> also with amd64 I'm getting the unity-greeter-style accessibility and network menus in ubiquity-standalone instead of the gnome-shell mode that I get with the i386 image
<darkxst> jbicha, really sounds like you have an old image
<darkxst> syslinux is now great
<darkxst> grey
<jbicha> oops, wrong directory
<jbicha> I zsynced from my ubuntu directory not the ubuntu-gnome one
<darkxst> lol, that would do it ;)
<darkxst> bug 1212408
<ubot5> bug 1212408 in gdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm/gdm needs to set $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212408
<darkxst> patches are in there, although I guess where blocked by the freeze right now
<jbicha> gdm's easy to get pushed through since no one else uses it
<jbicha> and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP not working is a fairly important bug
<jbicha> you said you figured out a way to suppress the default wallpaper popping up during boot?
<jbicha> no, maybe you just meant the zoom-in effect on login?
<jbicha> the zoom effect is annoying because my computer is working too hard loading everything on login that the zoom effect loses too many frames to look cool
<darkxst> jbicha, g-s-d was loading the background plugin
<darkxst> I have disabled it
<darkxst> (nothing to do with the zoom effect)
<jbicha> what does that fix? and we still need the background plugin, right?
<darkxst> jbicha, backgrounds are done in mutter
<darkxst> the default background that was display before and after gdm was coming from g-s-d
<darkxst> jbicha, so essentially we were running 2 different background plugins!
<darkxst> jbicha, bug 1219148
<ubot5> bug 1219148 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Fix gdm -> login transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219148
<theenduser> jbicha, I had no idea, thnx
<sargorn> Hi, everyone!
<sargorn> Is there any Ubuntu Gnome forum? I've got some issues with UG 13.10 A2 and need help solving them.
<bjsnider> sargorn, i guess you could ask here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329
<bjsnider> or in this channel
<checoimg> Hi
<checoimg> I'm having trouble with Hibernation. The session saves fine but the networking applet says "Unmanaged" and can't get the command to make it get managed again. should I file a bug and where to ?
<jbicha> checoimg: you might be able to workaround that resume bug by running sudo pkill NetworkManager
<jbicha> you can report the bug by running ubuntu-bug linux
<checoimg> and then Alt+F2 : NetworkManager ?
<jbicha> if that command works right, it should automatically restart NM
<checoimg> Ok
<checoimg> I'll try now
<checoimg> The bug appears to happen with hybrid hibernate because when hibernation is done the suspend session doesn't have anything on networking but that's just a guess
<checoimg> let me try hybrid hibernation since I tried pm-hibernate
<checoimg> back in 10 minutes
<checoimg> jbicha : Thanks
<theenduser> is there a keyboard shortcut for the notification bar (or w/e it's called)?
<bjsnider> theenduser, super+m
<theenduser> thnx again bjsnider :)
<theenduser> saucy's rock solid atm
<theenduser> some glitches w/ tweak-tool but that's it
<darkxst> jbicha, seem input switching is just broken under Unity even without g-s-d 3.8?
<jbicha> darkxst: bug 1201679
<ubot5> bug 1201679 in unity (Ubuntu) "ibus' Super+Space shortcut (usually) doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201679
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-09-01
<darkxst> jbicha, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu/revision/413
<darkxst> ricotz, its been unusually quiet this week! where is all the breakage that usually lands after first beta?
<ricotz> darkxst, oh, no breakages?
<ricotz> ok, i cherry-picked two annoying things ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, what is up with the g-c-c network settings? ;)
<darkxst> I havent seen anything yet, although I suppose there is still time for some
<darkxst> what is wrong with network settings?
<ricotz> darkxst, try to launch a app-paintable gtk3 app
<ricotz> darkxst, it doesnt show up here ;)
<ricotz> (networks settings)
<darkxst> ricotz, I fixed that ;( its gnome again ..
<darkxst> gone
<ricotz> the gtk3 was bradly broken https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=de1f5b8bb3c07895b30f2f8539d76d33de771492
<ricotz> although i am not sure if 3.9.12 is affected
<ricotz> darkxst, so don't worry there are breakages ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, and 3.9.14/90 will break abi of gtkheaderbar
<darkxst> fun
<ricotz> and of course mutter/gnome-shell will require the new cogl/clutter
<ricotz> darkxst, it doesnt seems to break things, but better to make sure that the next e.g. nautilus updates are built against the newer gtk
<ricotz> darkxst, g2g
<darkxst> ricotz, I don't see any changes on the network-manager deps, no idea why it broke again . ;(
<darkxst> ok cya
<ricotz> darkxst, will push a new g-c-c
<esse2k> hello, a question. I want to enable chinese input. but i have no idea how
<jbicha> esse2k: which version of Ubuntu GNOME are you using?
<jbicha> do you have language-pack-gnome-zh-hans installed?
<esse2k> 13.04 i think
<esse2k> wahh how to check it,,.. im a noob haha
<jbicha> is the UI in Chinese?
<esse2k> no
<esse2k> english
<esse2k> i just wish to type in chinese sometimes
<jbicha> ok it will be a bit easier in 13.10
<esse2k> ahaa
<esse2k> ok
<jbicha> but you'll need to use ibus to enter Chinese characters
<esse2k> thats good
<esse2k> ok, its in the software center?
<jbicha> ibus is already installed
<jbicha> if you run im-config I believe it will help you set it up
<esse2k> looks like that, nice
<jbicha> you'll also need to add the Chinese (Pinyin) input method in System Settings
<jbicha> sorry I don't have exact instructions for how to set it up
<esse2k> after the config right? i didnt see anything about input methods there before
<esse2k> its no problem im grateful
<esse2k> cant get it to work...
<jbicha> darkxst: the Super+Space shortcut is working for me in Unity now
<jbicha> I pushed an update to the gsd bzr branch (merging the latest saucy changes)
<Primovero> Hi people
<Primovero> bye
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-25
<LinDol_phone> Heavenbus, hi
<Heavensbus> LinDol_phone: hi
<hashem> MrChrisDruif, it's hardcoded when taking screenshots with the PrtSc button
<hashem> I looked into it a few months ago and filed a bug in gnome-screenshot on bugzilla.gnome.org
<Noskcaj> darkxst, If you have the time, look into why gjs won't rebuild in utopic
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its a regression from dbus update
<Noskcaj> Any related bug?
<darkxst> not yet
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you can file one
<darkxst> I will be back in a bit
<Noskcaj> darkxst, debian may have missed the "add the tests" part
<Noskcaj> The folder isn't included in the tarball
<darkxst> Noskcaj, debian/tests/?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<Noskcaj> in the svn log, it's the most recent thing, so i'm assuming it was missed
<darkxst> Noskcaj, they were in my patch https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=5;filename=gjs-autopkgtests.debdiff;att=1;bug=758587
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Debian forgot "svn add" until afterwards
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, think I fixed the tests, so will get ah to include that as well
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/gnVf5f6t
<Noskcaj> thanks. i'll link it to him
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> Heavensbus, hi
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-26
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey
<ahoneybun> darkxst: how are things going?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, bit behind schedule for utopic
<ahoneybun> oh really?
<ahoneybun> is there that bug still that stops upgrading from trusty to utopic?
<darkxst> ahoneybun, not sure
<ahoneybun> darkxst: darn
<vault108> Hello is there any one who can help me with something?
<ubtgnuser> I'm Ubuntu Gnome user. Thank for this distribution, It great. I have a problem, however, my English is not good so I can not use report system. My error looks like this, can not show close button in bottom of windows, I must hold the Alt key and the use left mouse to drag the window up. My screen is 1366x768.
<darkxst> ubtgnuser, screenshot?
<ubtgnuser> wait me pls
<ubtgnuser> looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/3AdnAkA.png
<ubtgnuser> help and close button in bottom of windows not show
<darkxst> ubtgnuser, is it only that application that does it?
<ubtgnuser> @darkxst: no, some windows of Eclipse IDE also similar
<meetingology> ubtgnuser: Error: "darkxst:" is not a valid command.
<ubtgnuser> no, some windows of Eclipse IDE also similar
<darkxst> right but sounds application specific
<darkxst> in the file sharing case, it looks like the padding is too much on the error message.
<darkxst> you can file a bug for that with `ubuntu-bug gnome-user-share`
<ubtgnuser> Notifications also not show sufficient. This is VLC notification (lower right corner): http://i.imgur.com/dWc2OeS.jpg
<darkxst> VLC does it own notificatons (i.e. no gnome integraton as far as I know)
<ubtgnuser> Finally, how to fix it ?
<darkxst> ubtgnuser, fix which?
<ubtgnuser> this bug, I have provided for you
<darkxst> ubtgnuser, you mentioned 3? bugs
<darkxst> and you should file bugs on launchpad for each affected component
<darkxst> you may find file-sharing fixes the dialog if you install samba
<darkxst> but for eclipse and vlc we have nothing much to do with those, other teams maintain them
<ubtgnuser> ok, thank for your support :). I will try
<ubtgnuser> But I think it is the fault of the display gnome, probably in the resolution or something similar
<darkxst> ubtgnuser, no, resolution looks fine in your screenshot
<darkxst> it is the applications themselves not showing the dialogs correctly
<hdrv> darkxst: VLC doesn't use libnotify?
<hdrv> wh-wha? :P
<darkxst> hdrv, there is a plugin that uses libnotify, not sure if its installed by default though?
<hdrv> huh, would have thought they'd use libnotify
<hdrv> :P
<darkxst> hdrv, I don't really care, I find notifications from media players really annoying so usually just disable them
<darkxst> I *do* not want a notification everytime a new track starts!
<hdrv> yeah it's annoying but i can see why some people want it
<hdrv> :P
<darkxst> yes, and sure they can have them, but its hardly something I will waste time on fixing ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you doing gjs merge?
<darkxst> and backporting those ppc fixes to 1.40 will be a pain, git can't even get the merges right
<darkxst> debian could move to 1.41, but they will need to patch g-i
<darkxst> for the transfer ownership stuff
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I've prepared them both for debian/exp
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I assume you mean 1.41?
<Noskcaj> Was hoping i could sync from there, since there's nothing we actually gain from sync now
<Noskcaj> and yeah
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yeh, the only delta remaing with 1.41 should be the make check fatal, but that should hopefully be fixed
<darkxst> though don't think ah commited my patch
<Noskcaj> no, he told me to
<Noskcaj> (i did in exp)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, it can go in unstable as well
<Noskcaj> i'll do that tomorrow. I've got to go to cadets now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, np, have fun
<darkxst> ricotz, tracker unit tests faling for you (on 1.0.3)?
<ricotz> darkxst, i havent checked
<darkxst> ricotz, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735257
<ubot5> Gnome bug 735257 in General "tracker-steroids test failure" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> though 1.1 branch is now failing before that
<ricotz> darkxst, martyn is pretty strick with checking those so they work fine for him, look like some build-environment problem then
<ricotz> darkxst, under what conditions did you ran those?
<ricotz> seems i can confirm those failures
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh martyn won't release with test failures, so possibly ubuntu specific
<darkxst> jhbuild + adt-run
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, it seems your gjs patch isn't enough for tests to work in debian. (svn head + patch) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8153600/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you send me the test_user_data/logs?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you will probably need this to get a shell in pbuilder, put it in /var/cache/pbuilder/hook.d  http://pastebin.com/YZZtJQ0E
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-27
<abhi> hello
<abhi> can anyone help me???
<darkxst> abhi, !ask
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abhi> actuaaly i installed ubuntu 14.04 and then i installed GNOME desktop environment..
<abhi> but i there are some problem which i am facing,, 1st. I want to make terminal's backgroung transparent.. but its not working out
<abhi> i dont know why, just 5 days before i was having ubuntu 12.04 with GNOME installed in it it was workign perfectly with that
<darkxst> abhi, are you using any ppa's?
<abhi> no
<abhi> i directly ran a command from the terminal
<darkxst> transperancy was removed from gnome-terminal, but I though it was still there in 3.6
<abhi> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<abhi> this was the command
<abhi> is it possible to get back the transparency feature???
<abhi> guys pls help me out..
<abhi> darkxst., ubot5... ?????????????
<abhi> or is it possible to revert back to older version of gnome
<darkxst> there are some tricks you can use, search askubuntu or smilar
<abhi> i tried there.. but there are none
<darkxst> abhi, there are threads around,  think they use devilspie
<abhi> actually i am not able to understand.. pls give me some way or tricks to activate the transparency feature .. plss
<darkxst> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47747/can-i-configure-a-transparent-terminal-over-my-wallpaper
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the GIMarshalling test will be fixed when http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome?view=revision&revision=42088 gets released
<x-Na> Hello all. I did a new installation of Ubuntu Gnome the other day (been using Ubuntu for years), and now I seem to get authentication reqeust for my Google account every time I login (and sometimes when I access my calendar), but it will not take any password, the correct google account password or a app specific password either, as I am using 2-way authentication
<x-Na> But everything seems to work, my calendar gets updated with new events and so on
<tobiasschoel> Hello, I've got a problem with evolution connecting to citadel email server.
<DASPRiD> yeah, evolution and religion don't go well together ;)
<lindol> Heavensbus, hi
<lindol> hi all
<Heavensbus> lindol: hi
<LinDol> what can i use vrsion of gnome in ubuntu-gnome 14.10?
<LinDol> may be 3.12?
<lindol> Heavensbus, why don you go home?
<Multbrelch> join #Cyanogenmod
<GothSpark> hi, every one :3 , i got a bug to report, it is not severe but can be annoying
<GothSpark> Where is the launchpad page to report it ^
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-28
<darkxst> ahoneybun, hey
<xsoultribex> anybody here
<x-Na> Hmmh, anyone awake/online?
<darkxst> x-Na, maybe!
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> x-Na, Hi :)
<x-Na> I installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.1, gnome keeps asking for google account password, but does not accept anything, not the real password or app specific password (2-way authentication)
<darkxst> x-Na, so I hear, only affect 2-factor though
<x-Na> Yeah, but is there a way to get rid of the password query
<DASPRiD> remove the google account from gnome, that's what i did
<DASPRiD> and it also affected me without two-factor auth
<x-Na> But I do want to get my calendar updated, just the password query is frustrating
<DASPRiD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284118/why-doesnt-gnome-online-accounts-accept-a-google-application-specific-password
<DASPRiD> see first answer there
<DASPRiD> so a workaround is to integrate the calendar via evolution
<x-Na> But the weird thing is that it does sync my calendar
<spaes> I upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 14.04. On my previous installation I was using Fallback. Now I have installed gnome-session-flashback. Flashback works fine for the most part, but the look and feel is not as refined as when I fresh installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.1 on a separate machine. Are there any packages I can install or purge to get an upgraded installation to look like a fresh installation in flashb
<spaes> ack?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-29
<LinDol_phone> Hi all
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, Hey
<MrChrisDruif> Morning LinDol_phone
<LinDol_phone> darkxst, hi ;)
<LinDol_phone> MrChrisDruif, Morning ;)
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going LinDol_phone ?
<LinDol_phone> I am good :) Today was good in korea. how about you?
<MrChrisDruif> Meh updating my brother's phone
<MrChrisDruif> And first naturally backing up current data.
<LinDol_phone> Wow, why do you update your to your brother's phone?
<LinDol_phone> i do shopping with my girlfriend in unqlo :)
<LinDol_phone> Sorry, i still learnning english. Have a nice weekend. ;)
<MrChrisDruif> LinDol_phone; I'm the family geek/hacker and installing a new ROM I call updating ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm off again, TTYL
<LinDol_phone> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> (Talk To Y'all (you all) Later, in case you didn't know)
<LinDol_phone> I am undersatad now ;)
<LinDol_phone> Thank you ;)
<shivakumaarmgs> hi all
<shivakumaarmgs> i am new here. i want to volunteer for ubuntu-gnome project.
<shivakumaarmgs> i am a web developer, a beginner though.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you take care of packaging icon themes for Satyajit?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-30
<LinDol_> hi all
<LinDol_> have a great weekend. :)
<LinDol> hi all
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Could you leave a testimonial for me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Has it got to late to try and force upower through with a separate upower-0.99 package?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its worth a try
<darkxst> though indicator-power still needs porting
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I will add  a testimonial
<darkxst> but can't do it now, when is your meeting?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, 6th of Oct, probably
<Noskcaj> I need day light savings back
<darkxst> ok, will get to it during the week sometime
<Noskcaj> great
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also re upower, gnome-desktop is still a mess, don't know if that will even happen now this cycle ;( So I will try backport power pluging to g-s-d/u-s-d
<Noskcaj> We still need bluez5 for desktop to really work don't we?
<Noskcaj> but thanks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thats not really urgent, everything 3.12 is working fine with bluez4 and a few reverted commits
<darkxst> Noskcaj, many of the Canonical devs (including charles) are tied up with the phone rtm
<vw72> what version of gnome-shell will be in UG14.10?
<ahoneybun> vw72: I know 3.12 is in the beta
<vw72> I saw that but didn't know if it was finalized or not. I ask because the 3.13.x gnome-shell seems pretty stable and 3.14 will be just a month before 14.10
<vw72> If UG ships 3.12, is it safe to assume that 3.14 will be put into a ppa?
<ahoneybun> yea 3.14 most likely will be on a ppa
<vw72> excellent!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-08-31
<LinDol> have a great night! :)
<spark_> hi every one, i got some weird blutooth bug under the lts version of ubuntu gnome, to be simple here is the issue, when I do connect my bluetooth keyboard or bluetooth mouse gnome shell compleatly freeze along with running apps but TTY still run fine. The freeze last about 5 minutes before returning to normal. after that both the mouse and keyboard works just fine. I do not know where to look at to fix this. if i pair them in tty it work
<spark_> s instantaly and i get no freeze but when i switch back to X it freeze
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there is a second patch required for ppc tests https://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/commit/?id=c7689ebba066a5028bab7202b515a482d63a5e25
<darkxst> Noskcaj, also don't make ppc tests fatal until we can confirm they pass
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-24
<darkxst> Noskcaj, octoquad can you guys package up syslinux and ubiquity?
<darkxst> ill do the plymouth stuff, thats a little bit more complicated with needing code
<Roland> Anyone want to help a semi-noob with random logging out issues both before and after an Nvidia update? If not maybe a point towards where to look/start.
<octoquad> darkxst, sure, I'll take on ubiquity. I haven't forgotten about shotwell items, will do that first.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-25
<darkxst> octoquad, thanks
<darkxst> octoquad, btw any bugs which are feature requests get marked wishlist
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Are you participating in 15.10 Beta 1?
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, didnt ali already update the wiki page? yes we are
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Just double checking. I'm helping with the flavour releases again.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, although I might just run off and hide in a corner, it could be bad, with some big updates in the last week that havent really been tested widely
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, You and me both ;-)
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, great thanks for helping again
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, but I made it onto ubuntu-desktop team
<darkxst> next stop could be core-dev, at which point I would probably have the permissions to flick the buttons on the other side
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Cool. Is that a community role or ful time?
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, community, still looking for full time work
<darkxst> and well 90+% of members on that team are Canonical, but I get upload rights to alot of the overlapping stuff
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, in fact the ubuntu-gnome packageset is more or less completely borked, by that overlap! only really has a dozen packages of interest in it
<flexiondotorg> I suspected that maintain Ubuntu GNOME must be tricky given how much Unity leans on GNOME3 components.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, its been a long haul, sometimes it easy we do the work for them, othertimes, shit fucking breaks them and we get stuck on old crap, having to revert patches for ages
<darkxst> bluez5 was a good example of that
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Yep. I feel the pain with Bluez5 too.
<darkxst> next up will be gnome-user-share and I'm just waiting on reports that the sharing panel is completely stuffed atm
<flexiondotorg> Bluetooth is still pretty busted in Ubuntu MATE 15.10. Looks like 16.04 it will finally be sorted.
<darkxst> lots of things are busted, because the touch team can't keep up with the changes!
<darkxst> network-manager 1.0 release and packagekit 1.0 are noticeably missing
<flexiondotorg> Yeah. It is amazing just how similar the MATE and GNOME3 requirements are, even today.
<flexiondotorg> But I am in a way better situation that you I think.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, but how much isnt forked?
<flexiondotorg> Well, Not as much as you'd think now. We've aligned with GNOME3 libs quite extensively.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, so you on gtk3, etc
<flexiondotorg> And will continue to do so.
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, GTK2 and GTK3 a build targets.
<flexiondotorg> In Debian/Ubuntu it is still GTK2 because GTK3 was still considered experimental when MATE 1.10 released.
<flexiondotorg> That said, I maintain MATE in Arch Linux and provide GTK2 and GTK3 builds. I've used GTK3 as my main desktop for months, no major issues.
<flexiondotorg> Fedora also have a GTK3 build too.
<darkxst> gtk3 breaks something every  cycle, still waiting for that to drop in 3.18 though
<flexiondotorg> And we've improved GTK3 support signifcantly since 1.10 release just a few months ago. So I expect GTK3 will be stable for 1.12.
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Yes, this is one reason why we've helpd off "promoting" the GTK3 version.
<flexiondotorg> We see regressions with every GTK3 release.
<darkxst> but really its just the canonical guys don't dog-food the gtk3 updates during dev cycles
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, and it has settled down a lot since the early days!
<darkxst> the breakage back circa 3.6-3.10 was far worse
<flexiondotorg> I agree.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, the biggest issue for us has been getting useful dev's
<flexiondotorg> For Ubuntu GNOME specifically?
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, yes
<flexiondotorg> In what respect? Updating packages and such or coding new features?
<darkxst> well both really, noskcaj is great with packaging but can't code
<darkxst> most of the interested people to try to come on board have no experience with either ;(
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I know where you're coming from.
<flexiondotorg> This is why I do most of my work on MATE in Debian. There is an established developer community around MATE there.
<octoquad> darkxst, I marked it as opinion because I remember there was a reason for it being like that (couldn't remember details) and I wasn't sure of implementation problems. In short, up for discussion (opinion) until a resolution has been proposed.
<octoquad> darkxst, of those three items I have to work on, do they have to be done this week? I'm not finding much time to help out this week unfortunately.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-26
<darkxst> octoquad, ideally they need to be uploaded before UI freeze on the 10th Sep
<darkxst> octoquad, also wishlist in the importance column so you can also set opinion at the same time if you wish
<darkxst> although just confirmed, wishlist is fine also
<LinDol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-27
<amjjawad> darkxst,
<amjjawad> how are you darkxst? all is good, I'll mark the builds are ready unless you have a very good reason not to :D
<flexiondotorg> amjjawad, I can't reproduce that ubi-timezone bug that I see all over the QA tracker.
<flexiondotorg> Is there something special I need to do?
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, just click on "continue anyway" and that's all .. this is how I managed to finish the installation
<amjjawad> as of how to fix it? I have no idea how to fix it :(
<flexiondotorg> amjjawad, I mean I've never seen it.
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, oh, really?
<flexiondotorg> I've tried install in different languages, choosing different time zones, connected/disconnect network, install update off/on.
<flexiondotorg> I can't make it happen.
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, but for me, it happened 'before' choosing the time zone
<flexiondotorg> But I have seen it during 15.04, so I know the error you're referring to.
<amjjawad> for me, it happens right after the installation method
<flexiondotorg> So do you boot without interupting and get the Try vs Install dialogue?
<flexiondotorg> How goes the Ubuntu GNOME testing?
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, my testing was great except that bug we're talking about
<amjjawad> 8 tests, all good
<amjjawad> I see that bug right after the installation method (something else, entire disk, etc) and before entering the details of the name, etc
<darkxst> amjjawad, still sick here
<darkxst> sure go ahead and mark them ready, no critical issues that I know off
<amjjawad> darkxst, so sorry to hear that :(
<amjjawad> what is wrong, if I may ask darkxst ? flu?
<darkxst> yeh cold/flu thing again
<amjjawad> darkxst, :( sorry about that. Try Manoka honey with Cinnamon or with ginger and lemon
<amjjawad> work like a charm in my case
<darkxst> the timezone thing is likely due to missing map images for the new north korea timezone
<amjjawad> you mean the bug that we've seen?
<darkxst> yeh the ubi-timezone
<amjjawad> but luckily, we can live with it. I mean, it is not critical
<amjjawad> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Wily Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<amjjawad> -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Wily Beta 1] has been marked as ready
<darkxst> and it is stupid that we have atleast 3 different implementations of that timezone map code
<amjjawad> why 3?
<amjjawad> there should be one working better than 3
<darkxst> one in the install, one in gnome-control-center, and one in libtimezonemap (which is used by unity I think)
<amjjawad> any idea which one of these is causing the issue? the install one?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes the installer - ubiquity
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> but luckily, it is not critical and flexiondotorg could not re-produce it
<darkxst> yeh
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, amjjawad Are your wiki notes in order?
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, NO idea that is not my job! ali?
<darkxst> I did add a few comments in there at one point though
<darkxst> I won't go into details since they are far from nice, but lets just say today was the first day I got anything done since monday
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, darkxst sorry, was away
<amjjawad> the notes are ready since this morning :)
<amjjawad> my time
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, I am sure I did add our notes to the Beta 1 page :)
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta1
<flexiondotorg> amjjawad, Excellent. Looks like everyone is all set :-)
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, Ubuntu GNOME is ready ;)
<flexiondotorg> amjjawad, Great. I've had confirmation from everyone :-)
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, you did a great job :D
<flexiondotorg> amjjawad, Thanks.
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, you're welcome :)
<amjjawad> any idea when Beta 1 will be released? flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Somewhere around 16:00 to 17:00 UTC
<amjjawad> Ah, then I'll be sleeping at that time
<amjjawad> no worries, I usually wake up early in my time :)
<amjjawad> it is 22:10 here
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, me and darkxst are both in Australia and maybe we should call it Ubuntu AUS GNOME :P
<flexiondotorg> Oh boy. Late night for you guys then.
<amjjawad> I am ready, just need to click on "Publish" so the website post will be live and then share that on the social media + the mailing list
<amjjawad> flexiondotorg, yep, I am getting ready to bed in 60mins or so
<amjjawad> I'll keep an eye on my inbox, just in case I'm around when it's out
<skeleton> I'm back with a more interesting problem this time: I'm running cinnamon. It crashes (says something about fallback mode, if I click yes on restart it just pops up again after a but) during startup. Before I removed gnome (which fixed nothing), the gnome toolbar would appear. If I kill lightdm, it restarts and works fine. It feels like something fr
<skeleton> om gnome starts during startup and blocks cinnamon from starting.
<uaa> Hi, I've high cpu usage. I've found random information about issues with graphic card drivers but I've never seen any problem with gnome till now. Could you suggest something to figure out what is going out?
<uaa> *going on
<uaa> GNOME Shell 3.14.4
<uaa> I solved it by killing it in terminal then running it by gnome-shell command but if I do freeze the shell by ctrl+z then every thing freezes. So I've to keep that terminal open and If I close or freeze it it disable my keyboard
<mgedmin> next time try alt-f2 r
<uaa> or gnome-shell & maybe
<mgedmin> gnome-shell & disown, in that case
<mgedmin> or it might get killed when you close the terminal
<mgedmin> btw when everything freezes after ctrl-z, I'd expect it to be just output
<mgedmin> I'd expect if you blindly type 'bg' <enter> things to unfreeze
<mgedmin> but anyway, alt-f2 r tells gnome-shell to restart
<mgedmin> in the right environment etc.
<mgedmin> a terminal complicates things
<uaa> no, they keyboard does not send anything to the terminal. I had to copy the command from this chat to by middle mouse button
<uaa> *to the terminal
<mgedmin> ooh, if it loses keyboard focus, tough
<uaa> Hi, I've high cpu usage. I've found random information about issues with graphic card drivers but I've never seen any problem with gnome till now. Could you suggest something to figure out what is going out? GNOME Shell 3.14.4
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-29
<lindol> what does 'Cross-grading from Ubuntu To Ubuntu GNOME' mean?
<lindol> I think It is 'Changing from ubuntu to Ubuntu GNOME' is right?
<lindol> 'When User have put Ubuntu to the machine, How to change to Ubuntu GNOME'
<lindol> is this meaning right?
<lindol> haha, I translated Installation page :)
<darkxst> LinDol, yeh more or less that, its a pretty crappy term even in english!
<darkxst> LinDol, just converting ubuntu to ubuntu-gnome, is much better english
<LinDol> darkxst, thank you for your explnation :)
<LinDol> I translated it  on Installation page :)
<LinDol> darkxst, I am testing WW (daily build) on My VirtualBox.
<LinDol> If the some text slideshow has is incorrect,
<LinDol> Should I report bug about this?
<darkxst> LinDol, slide show will be updated in a few days, but I don't know if there has been a lang pack export yet
<LinDol> for example, Even If I am testing WW(15.10)
<LinDol> ah...
<LinDol> The text is 15.04. for example) Welcome to 15.04
<LinDol> darkxst, OK. I will not report it :)
<LinDol> darkxst, How could i find lang-pack for slide-show on Ubuntu GNOME WW?
<darkxst> LinDol, everything goes into language-pack- and language-pack-gnome-
<darkxst> I wouldnt expect there would be an export yet though for wily
<darkxst> (the 15.04 should change to 15.10 with my upload this weekend though)
<LinDol> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome/ko/+filter?person=lindolsang
<LinDol> Is this right?
<LinDol> The task of My launchPad is displaying this for WW. =)
<LinDol> oh! I can not edit it.. ah.... OK. It is not exported =)
<LinDol> darkxst, Thank you for your explaination :)
<LinDol> Thank you
<darkxst> LinDol, the export is manual process
<darkxst> if your translations have been approved, they will get exported before release
<darkxst> we did not change any (or much) text in the slideshow this cycle, maybe a few small changes though
<LinDol> ah....
<LinDol> = )
<darkxst> but definately will be an export in Oct
<LinDol> Okay =)
<darkxst> After the translation deadline which is like 1-2 weeks before release
<LinDol> I undersood process =)
<darkxst> great!
<LinDol> *I understood process from you =)
<LinDol> darkxst, Thank you for your detail =)
<LinDol> so I will make a dinner
<LinDol> *and
<darkxst> LinDol, I just had dinner!
<darkxst> Inoki, pastebin it or something
<Inoki> kk
<darkxst> I probably don't have ports setup for IRC file transfers
<darkxst> looks like I get to spend sat night uploading artwork,
<Inoki> Oh man, take a break (whenever possible)! :)
<darkxst> Inoki, I've been in bed sick most of the week, so just being up is a plus
<Inoki> Rest, health comes first.
<darkxst> Inoki, all I have done all week apart from rest and be sick, was the plymouth code
<Inoki> :D
<darkxst> Inoki, and bought some chickens today
<Inoki> Hope nothing from McDonalds. They got more probs recently for being brutal in this regard.
<darkxst> Inoki, no real chickens, that will lay eggs ;)
<Inoki> Animal lover, nice! :D
<darkxst> real and alive ones!
<Inoki> Yeah, home "grown" eggs, best deal.
<darkxst> real free range eggs are a rort in Aus
<darkxst> $10-12 per dozen at the supermarket
<Inoki> Definitely not more expensive that anything in Denmark where I currently live. Oh boy, prices here give me a headache... I have a former university colleague and good friend in Australia and she loves it there. :) Btw, there might be a spider spying on you from a corner! :D
<Inoki> boy my typos today... >.>
<Inoki> Not enough sleep.
<darkxst> spider's eat the flies they are good!
<Inoki> Don't you have big ones eating people? :D
<darkxst> Inoki, lol, no! but I reckon we have snakes here to could eat a child
<Inoki> I would definitely come over and experience AUS myself, despite the mmmmmmmmmmonnnnnnsterssssssss you have there :D Seeing my friend's coala bear and kangaroo pictures makes me jelly :3 Ain't nothing like a fever from a snake bite! :D Gotta go now, if smth leave a msg
<darkxst> Inoki, aussie snakes don't bite ;)
<darkxst> unless you try and pick them up perhaps!
<darkxst> Inoki, if you ever make to Melbourne, come visit
<Inoki> Would love to and will let ya know! :)
<darkxst> Still trying to get Ali to visit, and he has been in Sydney for a year almost
<darkxst> but I may end up visting him first at this rate
<Inoki> Am back darkxst.
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-08-30
<lindol> hi all
<darkxst> Inoki, all ok?
<Inoki> darkxst: yep. You tell me :D
<darkxst> Inoki, I meant with the uploads
<darkxst> backgrounds, plymouth etc
<Inoki> Ah, about that, haven't checked all the emails yet, was busy till now.
<darkxst> are you on wily?
<Inoki> Nope, don't have my laptop yet and this one couldn't run Gnome properly.
<Inoki> Alfredo afaik was testing Wily.
<Inoki> But he's gonna be here in a few days.
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> everything is uploaded except the slideshow and syslinux
<Inoki> Roger that
<darkxst> I could upload slideshow, but I can't access the packaging branch, that will probably annoy people ;(
<Inoki> Just read the last email darkxst, I asked in our private channel who's testing Wily and will let you know.
<Inoki> Once I get my machine back I can do some image testing myself. Hopefully soon.
<darkxst> Inoki, ok
<darkxst> lindol, I think your slideshow translations were imported, installer doesnt actually use langpacks
<lindol> darkxst, what is your mean?
<lindol> *what do you mean?
<lindol> darkxst, you said that 'Welcome to ubuntu gnom 15.04' text?
<lindol> I chcked      Wily (15.10) Template “ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome” Korean (ko) package in Launchpad.
<lindol> but It has been ' 48.
<lindol> 	English: 	Copy text 	
<lindol> Welcome to Ubuntu GNOME 15.04'
<lindol> If that text is changed to 15.10, I will try to translate to Korean :)
<lindol> in the future :)
<kungr> I'm just a user and this is a stupid little thing but the day should not be abbreviated at the top. There is so much room and it it would look nicer. (Saturday, August 30, 10:30 am). I could not find an easy tutorial or extension to change it.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-30
<jamie_1> hey i currently have a conflict in packages but the one i have to keep is libproxy1 and its trying to get rid of it and keep libproxy1v5 due to other packages dependacies... any clue on how to make then use libproxy1 instead of 1v5?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-08-31
<john> need help please
<john> atabaseError: UNIQUE constraint failed: moz_hosts.host: /home/john/.mozilla/firefox/sgx3eiix.default/places.sqlite debug: DeepScan.scan: searches= {'/home/john': [u'^Thumbs\\.db$', u'^Thumbs\\.db:encryptable$']}
<Guest12795> ok
<Guest12795> webroot does not worrk as a root
<Guest12795> it keeps saying ibus failed , is it something i need to be concerned with
<Guest12795> am i in the right place
<mgedmin> webroot? ibus?
<mgedmin> what's webroot?
<Guest12795> bleach bit
<Guest12795> cleaner
<Guest12795> when used in clean as a root it comes up with fail errors
<Guest12795> atabaseError: UNIQUE constraint failed: moz_hosts.host: /home/john/.mozilla/firefox/sgx3eiix.default/places.sqlite debug: DeepScan.scan: searches= {'/home/john': [u'^Thumbs\\.db$', u'^Thumbs\\.db:encryptable$']}
<mgedmin> ooh, a security product of some kind
<mgedmin> never heard of it, can't help you, sorry :/
<mgedmin> I'm pretty sure this channel is not a good place to get support for webroot
<Guest12795> ok sorry
<kneeki> Hi everyone. Is there a way "refresh" the gnome extension dash-to-dock without logging out and back in?
<jbicha> Run Alt+F2 and enter r
<kneeki> Gold!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-01
<LinDol> hi all
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hey, how do I go about installing extensions?
<LinDol> um
<LinDol> you mean gnome-extensions?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-02
<moza> Hello. I have updated to 16.04 and couldn't migrate. I have imported my /home backup after the new install, and am now looking to create the same look and feel i had before. I managed to get the top and bottom bar with gnome classic and some extensions, but they are the wrong color (white instead of black background). I found a theme that mitigates this a bit (adds a shade over them). This isn't ideal. The top bars of each window are
<moza> still white too. Is there anything that I could look into to get the dark background overall?
<mgedmin> maybe you want the dark theme switch in gnome-tweak-tool?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-03
<moza> mgedmin : i tried that, thank you for the idea. Didn't solve it though :-)
<moza> I'm going to relog with gnome flashback instead.
<moza> Yes, I think I'll keep using flashback as my main interface.
<moza> Everything is back to what I expected here.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-09-04
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-28
<Gun_King> if there is ubuntu phone
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-08-29
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, what is up with the eog-plugins binary package? I assume this is suppose to pull in *all* after the split?
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks, I'll have to fix that when I upload it to Debian this week
<jbicha> it's supposed to be like the gedit-plugins package
<ricotz> I se
<ricotz> e
<jbicha> I want to split gnome-books from gnome-documents too but the packaging is a bit odd for that
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, try "diff /usr/bin/gnome-documents /usr/bin/gnome-books"
<ricotz> I see, I guess splitting those is not reasonable
<jbicha> well I've got one proposal in Debian experimental svn but I haven't looked at it in a few months
<ricotz> a versioned Provides: gnome-books (...) might be sufficient
<jbicha> I think it's worth doing, it just doesn't split as easily as I would have hoped
<ricotz> I don't see how this can be split at all
<ricotz> I mean you really want to split this into like 3 or more packages?
<jbicha> yes, I think users expect to be able to install the Books app separately from the Documents app
<jbicha> the GNOME Software app doesn't handle that case very well at all now (no warning that other packages will be removed)
<ricotz> 207583357a5b92a0195abb2ca7b37b40bdb711b2  org.gnome.Books.data.gresource
<ricotz> 207583357a5b92a0195abb2ca7b37b40bdb711b2  org.gnome.Documents.data.gresource
<ricotz> you want to tackle those dupes?
<ricotz> anyway, looks like fun indeed
<jbicha> evolution was the other package I split (for its plugins)
<ricotz> right, gnome-documents seems special since it actually runs the same code which acts differently depending on the executable name
<jbicha> I'm considering splitting gnome-user-docs but probably not this cycle since it's not that important at all
<jbicha> ooh, and splitting epiphany some time like Fedora did years ago LP: #1689317
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1689317 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "[MIR] epiphany-browser-runtime" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689317
<jamie_1> ive noticed that when using the search from the doc it lagges for a few seconds before taking the rest of the input and then searching
<jamie_1> is there any know issues with the dock serach on 17.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-01
<void07> Is this channel dead?
<jbicha> no, but it's for development talk and a lot of that happens on other channels now
<void07> I would like to get some help regarding the animation in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 I have
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-09-03
<wludi> Hi, I have one problem with my gnome 16.04.03  my touchpad doesn't work with three fingers gesture. How can I solve it?
